# Superbowl 51



## Transk53 (Feb 3, 2017)

Really looking forward to this. Reckon this is going to be a high scoring game. As much as I admire the Patriot machine, I would like to see the Falcons win this. Either way, I hope both teams bring thier A game and just fight without yellow flags.


----------



## Steve (Feb 3, 2017)

I kind of like the Falcons.  Dan Quinn was the Seahawks defensive coordinator for our Superbowl win a few years back and I was sorry to see him go.  Great guy, and I'm not at all surprised to see him having success in Atlanta.  I like their team personality.

AND, I HATE the Cheatriots.   

I think it's going to be a close game, but this is Atlanta's year.  I wouldn't mind if the Falcon's just kill them, though.  I mean, 40 to 6 would be GREAT.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 3, 2017)

Steve said:


> I kind of like the Falcons.  Dan Quinn was the Seahawks defensive coordinator for our Superbowl win a few years back and I was sorry to see him go.  Great guy, and I'm not at all surprised to see him having success in Atlanta.  I like their team personality.
> 
> AND, I HATE the Cheatriots.
> 
> I think it's going to be a close game, but this is Atlanta's year.  I wouldn't mind if the Falcon's just kill them, though.  I mean, 40 to 6 would be GREAT.



Yeah that would be great Steve. Obviously I am not a expert, but I am rooting for the Falcons.


----------



## Buka (Feb 4, 2017)

If the Patriots are off, or if they commit turnovers, they'll win by 3.
If they're on, it's a 41 to 30 game.

Unfortunately, I have to work. Many people will be texting and calling me to keep me updated. If they lose, I'll go home and cry, won't even watch the game. It would be too painful.

But when they win, which they will, I'll be up all night watching the game several times.

Deal with it, all Patriot haters. Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 4, 2017)

Important episode of football this weekend, lots of cosplay going on and I hear tickets to the Con are outrageous.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2017)

Buka said:


> If the Patriots are off, or if they commit turnovers, they'll win by 3.
> If they're on, it's a 41 to 30 game.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to work. Many people will be texting and calling me to keep me updated. If they lose, I'll go home and cry, won't even watch the game. It would be too painful.
> ...



Yeah I guess so. From what I saw on the NFL show we have on the beeb here, Dallas were favourites to get through. Their young QB had a bit of mare, so you never know. Just glad I booked Monday off work.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> Important episode of football this weekend, lots of cosplay going on and I hear tickets to the Con are outrageous.



Like a grand a ticket?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 4, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Like a grand a ticket?



More like 10.

I don't have a dog in the race. I'm not a real follower of football anyway. I support the Broncos when they're playing, because Colorado.

So this year, I'm backing the Falcons. Because the Sex Offender In Chief likes New England.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 4, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> More like 10.
> 
> I don't have a dog in the race. I'm not a real follower of football anyway. I support the Broncos when they're playing, because Colorado.
> 
> So this year, I'm backing the Falcons. Because the Sex Offender In Chief likes New England.



Does he now. That is a lot of money.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 4, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Does he now. That is a lot of money.



OK, so I went and checked on stubhub. Seats in the nosebleed section are $2200+, Front row on the 50 are "only" $5000+

Packages, which include a seat on the 15-20 yard line, a couple of parties, and such, are $11,000. Plus flight, hotel, etc.


----------



## Buka (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## JP3 (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm going into the media/sports room armed with my beer and my happy attitude, because my wife lost a bet and she's got to wear the sexy referee outfit I bought for her.

In other words, I'm going to watch the game, but I don't really have a preference who wins, as I can see good storylines coming out of a win for either the Patriots or the Falcons.

Patriots:  Goodell has to hand the Lombardi Trophy to Brady, which is awesome justice coming to pass (No, I'm not a Patriots fan, I just can't stand the wasting of my time with that nonsense. Deflate-Gate my hind end), Brady gets 5 rings and ends the discussion about "Who is the greates quarterback ever?" 5 rings, full stop. Stop whining 49'er fans. Joe is No. 2, can we move on please?

Falcons:  The Patriots didn't win (Remember, I'm not a Patriots fan), Matt Ryan gets his due as an Elite QB, the Falcons get their first trophy/championship, and way too many people get caught on camera doing the Dirty Bird.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

Not long to go now


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 5, 2017)

Well, I _*was*_ watching it. A couple of minutes into the 2nd quarter, my signal starts to drop (I don't have cable or satellite - just an antenna) for 2 minutes at a time. After putting up with it a few times, I reluctantly just turned it off.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Well, I _*was*_ watching it. A couple of minutes into the 2nd quarter, my signal starts to drop (I don't have cable or satellite - just an antenna) for 2 minutes at a time. After putting up with it a few times, I reluctantly just turned it off.



Gerry, what a game so far. You just missed a brilliant intercepton and TD. Yeah, Patriots who


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

21 - 0


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Well, I _*was*_ watching it. A couple of minutes into the 2nd quarter, my signal starts to drop (I don't have cable or satellite - just an antenna) for 2 minutes at a time. After putting up with it a few times, I reluctantly just turned it off.



Thinking about me too. I have Freeview of a standard analogue ariel. Should not work in the digital age, but just lucky. Also lucky that I can stream from my Xbox if needed. Maybe a console a future option for you, maybe.


----------



## Steve (Feb 5, 2017)

That Falcons team is looking good.  They're driving for another touchdown.  Looks like I might get my blowout!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

Great game so far. Guess the Patriots need a miracle as it stands.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

3rd with two and six. Still can't see it. Failed extra point.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 5, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Thinking about me too. I have Freeview of a standard analogue ariel. Should not work in the digital age, but just lucky. Also lucky that I can stream from my Xbox if needed. Maybe a console a future option for you, maybe.


Unfortunately, there's no reasonable internet service where I live. We use cellular internet, so have to be a bit stingy with our usage. Streaming is right out.


----------



## Steve (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh man.   What a come back.  I hate those guys!!!


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

Guess a well oiled machine wins every time


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

Son of ***** *****


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Unfortunately, there's no reasonable internet service where I live. We use cellular internet, so have to be a bit stingy with our usage. Streaming is right out.



Do you live in a cave? Just joking


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh well, the well oiled machine wins again. Bugger, really wanted the Falcons to win. Really good game though. Thank you lot for such good sport. NFL, absolutely love it. Now I finally realise why six phase RL is much better than boring union. Tom Brady always in the game.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 5, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Do you live in a cave? Just joking


In the mountains of North Carolina, about a mile from decent internet. I end up spending nearly $300/month on internet.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 6, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> In the mountains of North Carolina, about a mile from decent internet. I end up spending nearly $300/month on internet.



Wow. I forget that in the UK we take net access for granted, or at least cost effective connections anyway.


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2017)

That was a super bowl for the ages.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Wow. I forget that in the UK we take net access for granted, or at least cost effective connections anyway.


Most in the US do, too. It's a big country, and there are places where there's not a good answer. No cable or DSL here. Satellite is set up in a way that makes it useless for business purposes (daily metering, so any significant update uses your entire quota). Cellular internet is more reliable than Satellite, but it gets expensive if you use it as your primary source.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2017)

Steve said:


> That was a super bowl for the ages.


I went back and watched the highlights (nearly every pass/run included). Even knowing the outcome, it was a great watch.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 6, 2017)

JP3 said:


> I'm going into the media/sports room armed with my beer and my happy attitude, because my wife lost a bet and she's got to wear the sexy referee outfit I bought for her.
> 
> In other words, I'm going to watch the game, but I don't really have a preference who wins, as I can see good storylines coming out of a win for either the Patriots or the Falcons.
> 
> ...



I went to sleep until after the game was over.  Was there any truth to the prediction on the NBC Today show that Goodell would hand Brady a Lombardi Trophy with a slightly deflated football?


----------



## Buka (Feb 6, 2017)

Left me speechless, that game did.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 6, 2017)

Buka said:


> Left me speechless, that game did.


Go ahead. Rub it in.


----------



## Buka (Feb 7, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Go ahead. Rub it in.



No, no, don't mean it that way. I had stuck a fork in them, I never saw that coming. I mean, how could you?

Stat of the game - the last 27 offensive plays the Patriots ran, 24 of them went for first downs. Think on that for a bit, that's just nuts.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 7, 2017)

Buka said:


> No, no, don't mean it that way. I had stuck a fork in them, I never saw that coming. I mean, how could you?
> 
> Stat of the game - the last 27 offensive plays the Patriots ran, 24 of them went for first downs. Think on that for a bit, that's just nuts.


It is nuts. After I turned it off (shortly after the first Atlanta TD), my wife checked the score after a while and it was 21-0 or 21-3, and I thought, well, at least I'm not missing much of a game. I checked back later and it was 28-28 with about 30 seconds left. I thought, "Where the hell did all that come from??"


----------



## JP3 (Feb 7, 2017)

Buka said:


> No, no, don't mean it that way. I had stuck a fork in them, I never saw that coming. I mean, how could you?
> 
> Stat of the game - the last 27 offensive plays the Patriots ran, 24 of them went for first downs. Think on that for a bit, that's just nuts.



Man... I hadn't heard that.  The stat I heard was telling, before the momentum of the game flipped from being all Falcons to being all Patriots.....

1st half time of possession was

~10:00 Falcons
~20:00 Patriots

In other words, the Falcons' D was blown and gassed by 5:00 into the 3rd Quarter. So, that stat above makes sense...


----------



## Buka (Feb 7, 2017)

JP3 said:


> Man... I hadn't heard that.  The stat I heard was telling, before the momentum of the game flipped from being all Falcons to being all Patriots.....
> 
> 1st half time of possession was
> 
> ...



I'm starting to doubt that stat. Collin Cowherd stated it, I figured you couldn't make a mistake like that on a post bowl show, but when I think about it, I don't know, doesn't sound right. Looks like I'll have to watch the game again, at least the last of it, and count em myself. 

Better get some beer.


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2017)

I counted 14 of the last 17 plays as first downs (or scores) not what was previously reported.

But the only stat that matters now.....

Only 31 weeks to go until kick off, baby.


----------

